# Albino red belly black snake



## snakehunter (Nov 23, 2003)

Taken from the Hawkesbury Herpetologist magazine..
This snake was collected from a school at Freemans Reach after it had bitten a student who was playing with it. Sure is a beauty!


http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ery&amp;file=index&amp;include=view_photo.php


----------



## mystic_herps (Nov 23, 2003)

Did Wal collect it?


----------



## Switch (Nov 23, 2003)

beautiful snake, ill have it if they dont want it


----------



## snakehunter (Nov 23, 2003)

yea wal collected it


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 23, 2003)

Where's Wally?


----------



## mystic_herps (Nov 23, 2003)

Kewl,
Wonder if it will be released or used for new breeding project


----------



## snakehunter (Nov 23, 2003)

nah he kept it, has had it for a while now, hopefully it will be bred


----------



## Robert (Nov 23, 2003)

That's a nice snake!!!


----------



## mystic_herps (Nov 23, 2003)

He is always coming across weird animals.
I remember him finding a turtle species that nobody could identify.
He had to take it to scientists to find out what it was (cant recall what species).
He has also been called out for quite a few exotic species...


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 23, 2003)

An albino has very little chance in the wild and I'm surprised it has managed to survive to that size. Being caught by Wal is proberly the best think that could happen to it.
I also notice he is holding the snake without gloves (HTG) and without restraint. I doubt if that photo was taken on the day of capture.


----------



## Switch (Nov 23, 2003)

Pretty Guttsy if you ask me.


----------



## mystic_herps (Nov 23, 2003)

He is wearing a fake hand...


----------



## jake0476 (Nov 23, 2003)

it is a very nice looking snake i think i will have to put my name on the waiting list too behind everyone else here lol.....


----------



## NoOne (Nov 23, 2003)

I must disagree Fuscus, while the chances of an albino hatchling are very slim this animal has avioded the danger period and would probably live to be a full grown adult.

I also have to say if that is his real hand then he's got problems, compare the two.


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 23, 2003)

that snake is mad one in a million 
even with the fake hand he still has guts to hold it like that


----------



## snakehunter (Nov 23, 2003)

its a rubber surgical glove guys, not a fake hand lol
and he has had this snake for some months now, i think it was only a little fella when he got it


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 23, 2003)

You are right, NoOne, in that is has passed the main danger period, but the animal would still have problems in excess of a normal animal. As I said, I am amazed that it reached that age, maybe it lived in a low predatator area.
Anyhow, the animals future is in Wals (possibly fake) hand.

...I'm a bit confused over that glove. You can see the folds over his wrist but you can also clearly see his finger nails 
It looks like a sub-adult, does any one know how big it was when caught?


----------



## snakehunter (Nov 24, 2003)

i personally know this guy, he doesnt have a fake hand


----------



## jake0476 (Nov 24, 2003)

the curse of the fake hand ....maybe he is part mutant....who knows .... the hand is a total mystery,,,,,,,,,,, this is a new story for the xfiles.


----------



## mystic_herps (Nov 24, 2003)

Thats a fake hand not a surgical glove.
You can tell by the thickness of the rubber as well as the finger nails.These fake hands were used to display the toxicity of an agressive strike (well more of a defensive strike).The testers would continually stir the snake with the fake hand untill it would lash out.They could then determin how much venom was used when the Elapid felt threatened compared to how much venom was used when striking prey etc.They also could determin if the first strikes were bluff and if the later strikes yielded more venom etc.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 24, 2003)

Just wondering how he managed to be allowed to keep it on a relocation licence?

Cheers Hawkeye


----------



## Alexahnder (Nov 25, 2003)

probably cos its albino.


----------



## Shamus (Nov 25, 2003)

Hey Snakehunter, I'll ask the question that everyone appears to have overlooked.......how's the kid that got bit??

Nice snake as well! :?


----------



## snakehunter (Nov 25, 2003)

there was no mention of the outcome of the bite, i presume he was ok


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 25, 2003)

The snakes OK, thats what matters


----------



## kevyn (Nov 29, 2003)

Wow! Very impressive, would love to get a breeding project going with those over here. Alas...


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 29, 2003)

africancichlidau said:


> The snakes OK, thats what matters



thats right african it's sad that the kid got bit but it's his own fault the snake is what matters


----------

